# Bugs and Stuff



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

While trying to remove some concreted bug guts off the front of my car, I noticed that the lower valance is loose. Popped the hood and indeed the screws holding the top are still in place as well as the two rear screws on each end located in the front of the wheel well. What first got my attention on this matter was that the panel seamline on one end of the valence is off by about a quarter inch (valance actually sticking out by that much). Tried pushing it back into place but apparently it doesn't snap in or anything. Are there more fasteners somewhere around the bottom that could be loose or missing or is this "looseness" the way it should be?

Another question: The danged bug guts won't come off even when using bug and tar remover. The ones on the front of the hood came right off but the ones on the plastic front body panels just won't budge. Anyone come up with a good method of removing bug guts?

Jim


----------



## roade (Sep 13, 2005)

*bugs*

I have noticed that keeping a good coat of wax and also using Eagle One Wax-N-Dry helps with the sticking problem.
I also like the other Eagle One products, car wash,tire spray etc....

ROade


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Bug remains are water soluble. When washing your car, spray them down, then wash the rest of your car from back to front. By the time you get to the front -- they should come right off with a soft bristle brush (like those used to clean polished wheels). Spraying bug and tar remover then wiping immediately won't work. Letting the liquid sit for a while will. Good luck.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I've been using a Universal Degreaser on mine thats paint and clearcoat friendly called PURPLE POWER, you can also use it to degrease your wheels due to brake dust, clean your carpet before you shampoo it and to degrease your engine when you steam clean it, a friend of mine that owned a detail shop who told me about it, you should be able to find it at Wal-Mart, Autozone, or a Pepboys


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Cottonfarmer said:


> While trying to remove some concreted bug guts off the front of my car, I noticed that the lower valance is loose. Popped the hood and indeed the screws holding the top are still in place as well as the two rear screws on each end located in the front of the wheel well. What first got my attention on this matter was that the panel seamline on one end of the valence is off by about a quarter inch (valance actually sticking out by that much). Tried pushing it back into place but apparently it doesn't snap in or anything. Are there more fasteners somewhere around the bottom that could be loose or missing or is this "looseness" the way it should be?
> 
> Another question: The danged bug guts won't come off even when using bug and tar remover. The ones on the front of the hood came right off but the ones on the plastic front body panels just won't budge. Anyone come up with a good method of removing bug guts?
> 
> Jim


WD-40 .......works great.... spray it on.. let is set a min or so and rub da gutz off.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

...... my first question regaurding your mis-alignment is, who installed your grilles? Whoever did it broke the retainer on the end of the front bumper cover and you are gonna either need to try to fix it or replace the cover (yes... the whole friggin' bumper cover!). Don't ask me how I know this.... :willy:


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> ...... my first question regaurding your mis-alignment is, who installed your grilles? Whoever did it broke the retainer on the end of the front bumper cover and you are gonna either need to try to fix it or replace the cover (yes... the whole friggin' bumper cover!). Don't ask me how I know this.... :willy:


When I bought my goat, the recessed appearance grill was installed by the dealer I bought it from. Funny thing is I never noticed the misalignment until yesterday while trying to remove the bug guts. Will definately contact the dealer about this and thanks much for the info.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

*For GTODealer*

Here is a photo of the front bumper panel misalignment. Does this agree with your diagnosis of the retainer being broken? If so, guess I'll probably be waiting a couple of months for the new bumper panel.

Excuse the dirty car. Wife's been driving it.

http://penn.emaxcess.com/largefiles/gtomisalign.jpg

Thanks for your help.

Jim


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Cottonfarmer said:


> Here is a photo of the front bumper panel misalignment. Does this agree with your diagnosis of the retainer being broken? If so, guess I'll probably be waiting a couple of months for the new bumper panel.
> 
> Excuse the dirty car. Wife's been driving it.
> 
> ...


My panel doesn't line up either. Under the drivers side lamp the seam isn't perfect. Not nearly as bad as yours but it doesn't line up perfect. I had it back and the dealer made it better but it's still not 100%. They put new clips in and told me it's the best they can do. For now it will do, but before warranty runs out It will be replaced. I have looked at many GTO's to compare mine to them and some I see just like mine and some it looks like the seam is welded.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Cottonfarmer said:


> Here is a photo of the front bumper panel misalignment. Does this agree with your diagnosis of the retainer being broken? If so, guess I'll probably be waiting a couple of months for the new bumper panel.
> 
> Excuse the dirty car. Wife's been driving it.
> 
> ...


Yep, that's what it looks like when you break them. Make sure they do not try to "repair" it.... it will look like it's fixed but it will still stick out slightly. :cheers


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

Bugs, oh the bugs! They don't like being hit while doing 100+! So they try to stay on as long as possible to piss you off! :rofl: 

Someone already mentioned a good car wash and letting them sit all wet. 

Preventative measures are the easiest though. Good coat of wax, and get a good bottle of spray detailer to use after you drive at night, or make alot of high speed runs. The bugs come off very easy if you get to them early! :cheers 


Good luck! :cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Those vertical seams on the front and rear bumpers are a total PITA. Had to take my back bumper off and tweak them to get them to look good. That bracket assembly stinks.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Mud 'n Bugs. Sounds like a breakfast cereal.


----------

